
Apple Built a SIM Card That Lets You Switch Between AT&T, Sprint, and T-Mobile - chris-at
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/16/apple-sim
======
oamoruwa
Apple's position in the mobile device market will only benefit long-term by
offering this capability across operators, especially at the international
level.

